# الدليل التشغيلي لجهاز المحطة الشاملة لايكا 1200



## ageel2002 (21 أبريل 2008)

الدليل التشغيلي لجهاز المحطة الشاملة لايكا 1200
مجهود ذاتي متواضع عملت عليه لفترة طويلة ، حبيت يستفيد منه المتخصصون
راجياً منهم دعوة صالحة قد يستجيب لها المجيب سبحانه وتعالى..

هذا الدليل يحتوي على الآتي:
-إجراءات السلامة لجهاز لايكا 1200 
-دليل مصوَّر لكيفية الرفع المساحي بواسطة الجهاز
-دليل مصور لكيفية نقل بيانات الرصد من الجهاز إلى الكمبيوتر بواسطة برنامج Leica Geo Office
-دليل مصور للإستفادة من أهم مزايا برنامج LisCad

http://rapidshare.com/files/1090311...81____1580___1607___1575___1586_1200.rar.html


----------



## garary (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم هل فى الامكان ان تنزل الملف على رابط اخر


----------



## nabil2005 (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء تنزيل الملف على رابط آخر، و شكرا على المجهود


----------



## زوزك (21 أبريل 2008)

سلام عليكم اريد شرح لايكا1200


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووور يا أخي 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ageel2002 (23 أبريل 2008)

دلوني على أي موقع مجاني مُجرَّب لرفع الملفات
وأنا سوف أرفعه أنشاء الله


----------



## ROUDS (23 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الكريم جزالك الله خير
وارجوا منك رفعه على موقع اخر
ويمكنك مشاهده هذه المشاركه فبها برنامج ممتاز جدا لرفع الملفات على عده مواقع مجانيه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86454.html
وفى انتظار الرفع على احد هذة المواقع المجانيه


----------



## ageel2002 (24 أبريل 2008)

قد رفعته على الرابط التالي
http://www.zshare.net/download/11014845ff01c7fc/

أرجو اخباري بالنتائج...


----------



## ROUDS (24 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك رابط ممتاز وجارى التحميل


----------



## ROUDS (24 أبريل 2008)

تم التحميل وعرض اكثر من رائع وشرح ممتاز جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abosalah1 (25 أبريل 2008)

الف الف الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير لو ممكن ما هى نوعية الملف هل هو ورد ولا ادوب ريدر وبماذا يفتح


----------



## طريق الهندسة (25 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرا ياأخي


----------



## محمود دياب (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الفجال (2 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## sosohoho (3 مايو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز الملف علي صيغة pps ياحبذا ان يكون بصيغة متاحة (pdf-powerpoint وغيره) لتعم الفائدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلاك روز (14 يونيو 2008)

جهودك مشكوره اخي العزيز جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 يوليو 2008)

ابحث عن شرح بالعربي لجهاز نيكون Dtm352


----------



## عصام سكوربيون (3 يوليو 2008)

الله يعوض تعبك بكل عافيةوصحة ويعطيك كل ما تتمنا


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## باكير (5 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خير , اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناته


----------



## خالد دحدوح (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مزن محمود (25 سبتمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## الهروج (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## الهروج (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## نسرين يعقوب (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وثبت معنا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## المنتصر للرسول (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الله ينورك اخي


----------



## خالد قريسو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## لهون جاف (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا ياأخي*​


----------



## محمدين علي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا شيخ


----------



## محمدين علي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور
يا اخي


----------



## محمدين علي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

هو فين يا باش مهندس


----------



## محمدين علي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

يا ريت القيه انا محتاجه ضروري


----------



## محمدين علي (17 مارس 2009)

هو فين الله يخليك الله يكرمك


----------



## محمدين علي (19 مارس 2009)

جذاك الله كل الخير علي كل هذه الافعال الصالحة


----------



## محمدين علي (19 مارس 2009)

هو مافي تحميل الحين ارجو الإفادة


----------



## محمدين علي (19 مارس 2009)

ممكن تنزله تاني مشكور


----------



## محمدين علي (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا اخي علي هذا المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله كل خير علي اعمالك


----------



## محمدين علي (31 مارس 2009)

مش راضي يتحمل ممكن يتحمل علي اي موقع تاني جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## salahleica (22 ديسمبر 2009)

10000000000000000000000000000000 chokr akhi l3aziz jazaka llaho alha khayr


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (31 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر يا مهندس 
طريقة الشرح جميله


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

